
Ask HN: Is there a way to automate the occasional micropayment? - rcoffski
I&#x27;ve been toying with an idea for an app which would occasionally make automatic donations to a charity.<p>I&#x27;ve been googling for a while, and it&#x27;s not clear to me that there&#x27;s an easy way to try this out (e.g. the paypal API).<p>Anyone know of a place to start? I&#x27;m looking for something lightweight to make a start prototyping.
======
bobbonew
Stripe offers subscriptions. Easy too.

Additionally for mobile apps they support in app purchase subscriptions as
well. You could use phonegap to develop current mobile apps with just
HTML/css/backend-programming.

------
karmakaze
Just to ensure that PayPal payments are still working on my SaaS, I subscribed
as a customer to a test plan that charges me $0.02 per month--just my 2 cents.

